# BRB - Breaker Resources



## System (20 April 2012)

Breaker Resources NL (BRB) was incorporated in 2010 to pursue new opportunities for gold discovery in the emerging Yamarna and Burtville Terranes, located in the eastern part of the Eastern Goldfields Superterrane, Western Australia. As a result of a successful "early mover" tenement acquisition strategy, Breaker is now the largest tenement holder in the Eastern Goldfields Superterrane, with eight 100%-owned Projects with an overall area of 5,541km².

http://www.breakerresources.com.au


----------



## AllAussie (20 April 2012)

When is BRB due to start trading on the asx?


----------



## System (20 April 2012)

AllAussie said:


> When is BRB due to start trading on the asx?




At 12:30pm today according to the ASX website: http://www.asx.com.au/research/upcoming.htm


----------



## ukulele (22 September 2016)

No reply's since 2012. But have a look at that chart!!! Really kicked off after the announcement on the 13th of Sept.

I do not hold.


----------



## Kingofclubz (22 September 2016)

Yeah i have had this on my stock screener recently too, has had a nice solid breakout.

Check out the chart, is this the perfect setup that penny stock traders/traders in general look for to enter?

volume, consolidation around a support level, then the breakout? This is my guess but i could be wrong, still a noob with technical analysis.

3 Month Daily chart BRB

*If anyone is interested in helping or exchanging knowledge with charts/technical analysis send me a message, very keen.


----------



## ukulele (23 September 2016)

Personally not game to trade it. Maybe on a pull back?


----------



## ukulele (23 September 2016)

Now in a trading halt. Perhaps they struck gold, literally!!! Just look at that price action prior to the halt, insider trading perhaps?


----------



## ukulele (26 September 2016)

Interestingly enough BRB comes out of a trading halt and issues a please explain regarding the Australian article published on the 23rd of Sept.

Article here:
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...y/news-story/9999a1177f0319f3e0171da5d2732463

Even though it doesn't make any new announcements of findings, some huge buying late in the day pushed it to a fresh 52 week closing high. I wonder if this is going to be a pump and dump or have they actually hit something here? I do not hold.


----------



## greggles (18 April 2018)

Breaker Resources gutted today after releasing a disappointing maiden JORC Indicated and Inferred Mineral  Resource for the Bombora gold discovery at the company's 100%-owned Lake Roe Gold Project in WA. 

The results were 11.8Mt @ 1.6g/t gold for 624,000oz. Needless to say the market was expecting much more at a higher grade and BRB tanked after the announcement.

Currently down 25.49% to 38c.


----------



## greggles (6 September 2018)

The worst might finally be over for Breaker Resources after bottoming out at 21c a couple of days ago.

Today the company announced an Upgraded Indicated and Inferred Mineral Resource for the Bombora gold deposit of 1,084,000oz @ 1.4g/t Au (24.6Mt), a 74% increase in contained ounces increase since the maiden Resource of 18 April 2018. 

The Updated Mineral Resource incorporates the results of a further 25,500m of successful extensional and in-fill drilling completed since April and an improved geological model resulting from an increased understanding of the mineralisation controls. 

A much better result for BRB this time around. The share price was up 24.44% today to 28c.


----------



## samso (10 September 2018)

I saw a report on the West on last Thursday and was so interested I wrote a piece on my blog about the whole process... It is a great story from desktop research, to an application, to exploration and then the success that they saw.

Have a read and let me know your thoughts...

Pity I did not post it out earlier and claim the run this morning was due to my article...


----------



## So_Cynical (10 September 2018)

samso said:


> I wrote a piece on my blog about the whole process...
> Have a read and let me know your thoughts...






			
				samso blog said:
			
		

> The* Bombora gold project* is  *100km east of Kalgoorlie.*  It is a large tenement holding, 550 km²,  and completely 100% owned by Breaker Resources (ASX: BRB).
> 
> The cool part of this story is that it has been *unexplored for the last 20 years* and have had little historical exploration.




100 clicks east of Kal and its under explored - really! how is that possible, its one of the worlds great mining areas, with what 20 active mines in all directions 100 clicks from Kal and another 20 used up and abandoned.


----------



## samso (10 September 2018)

Well, under explored.... There are many of these places in the goldfields... Remember the integra leases?


----------



## greggles (23 October 2018)

Volume up today and Breaker Resources poking its head above resistance at around 35c.

More strong drilling results came through today from the company's Bombora gold deposit at its 100%-owned Lake Roe Gold Project, 100km east of Kalgoorlie.

Here are the highlights:





The company stated that these drilling results are likely to increase the 1.1 million ounce Resource and upgrade the Resource classification.

With a gold price that is finally turning bullish, BRB could be in for some further share price increases given the strength of these drilling results.


----------



## barney (23 October 2018)

Nice intercepts ……. Very positive with the POG looking to base/move North


----------



## greggles (2 November 2018)

barney said:


> Nice intercepts ……. Very positive with the POG looking to base/move North




After consolidating for a week and a half in the mid-30s, BRB is starting to climb north again. Up 15.28% to 41.5c so far today.


----------



## barney (2 November 2018)

Shaping up to be a solid performer of the future …… Strong management + increasing resource


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 December 2021)

_Barry FitzGerald  -  Garimpeiro _; 12 stocks in 12 different commodities to stuff in the Xmas stocking ... The focus has been finding those with leverage to exploration success and/or enhanced development prospects because of some of spectacular commodity price gains in 2021, and what 2022 [may have] in store.



> LITHIUM : _Trading at 29.5c for a market cap of $96m. Lithium stocks ran hard in 2021. So it is difficult to find some value amongst the explorers._





> _Breaker is a way around the problem. Its market cap is all about its 1.4m ounce Bombora gold project, with nothing priced in for its emerging Manna lithium story. To capture value for the lithium, it could well spin it off into a new ASX company._


----------



## signalFollower (17 June 2022)

jumped onto a small wathlist stake today, so joining / following the thread


----------



## signalFollower (20 June 2022)

interest video presentation here, from the 4 minute mark specifically  $25m in cash and each of the two "minor" projects could justify the current marketcap !

6m 45s mark significant US Investor on board for what is essentially a Junior miner


----------



## greggles (26 October 2022)

BRB offloads its remaining interest in the Manna Lithium JV to GL1 for $60 million in cash and a 1.5% NSR.

After payment is made BRB will have cash at hand of around $82 million, not to mention accumulated losses of almost $70 million and gold reserves of ~2 million ounces.

Some shareholders are unhappy with this deal, but $82 million in cash will give BRB a lot of power to make targeted acquisitions as well as progress its Lake Roe gold project.


----------

